# Does hanging the whole plant upside down condense THC in buds?



## sheao (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all, I've been lurking for a few weeks and just recently signed up and have a question that's been in my head. I've heard from a friend that back when his mother grew, she would take her plants a week before harvesting and she would pull up the *entire plant*, clean its roots, trim the little leaves off of the colas and hang the whole damn thing upside down (the entire plant before removing the buds). She said it helped get THC in the rest of the plant to condense a bit more into the buds... 

Now I ask is there any point in doing such a thing? Is there any fact behind doing this or is it just a waste of time? Such a method assumes that the plant produces THC throughout its entirety rather than just in the buds, is this assumption wrong?


----------



## andar (Jul 21, 2010)

thats bullshit


----------



## iscrog4food (Jul 22, 2010)

no but it is a bit easier to hang them by the stem than it is to hang them by the bud.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nonsense, complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Bulecki (Jul 22, 2010)

Why ? Even some seedbanks reccomend it (I'm in Europe) saying that juices that remain in roots can go to buds and somehow help them...
I don't know if it's true. Please tell my why do you think it's nonsense, don't just say no.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

People reccomend all kinds of unneccesary shit to weed growers. Hey I am gonna maufacture a special 2x4 that when used to make a scrog screen it will double your yield wanna buy a few for $10 each?


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 22, 2010)

no, hanging the whole plant upside down doesnt do anything except take longer to dry because of all the extra moisture in the main stem. you want to cut it in smaller buds so it dries quicker. although hanging your plant upside down after harvest im sure will do no harm.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually that is the whole reason why it gets hung upside down. because of the moisture. It helps to dry the buds slower which is part of producing quality smoke.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jul 22, 2010)

skiweeds said:


> no, hanging the whole plant upside down doesnt do anything except take longer to dry because of all the extra moisture in the main stem. you want to cut it in smaller buds so it dries quicker. although hanging your plant upside down after harvest im sure will do no harm.


longer as in more than a month to dry, won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 22, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Actually that is the whole reason why it gets hung upside down. because of the moisture. It helps to dry the buds slower which is part of producing quality smoke.


 drying should not take long, curing is where you want it to slowly dry. drying and curing are a different process.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

A MONTH????? Where were you hanging it? In the shower?


----------



## SlimDigital (Jul 22, 2010)

Well when i harvest I only cut off fan leaves then hang upside down the entire tree upside. It only takes 5 days to get a good dry. I put in paper days for 2 days then trim then put into jars. That way works the best for me and ive tried all the other ways. I find dried bud is easier to trim because you are only trimming the shit that stands out. It may take a bit longer but hey i waited 8 weeks to harvest so a 3 or 4 extra days to get it right aint a biggie.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

If drying shoudlnt take long why dont we just throw 10 fans on it and let em go. Drying should take 5 days or more unless you want ditch weed.


----------



## Brick Top (Jul 22, 2010)

Bulecki said:


> Why ? Even some seedbanks reccomend it (I'm in Europe) saying that juices that remain in roots can go to buds and somehow help them...
> I don't know if it's true. Please tell my why do you think it's nonsense, don't just say no.


When you consider how and where THC is produced that pretty much explains why what you are asking does not work the way you are thinking it would.


----------



## andar (Jul 22, 2010)

In response to the op the reason that is bullshit is because thc does not move around the buds. Think about it ,if that were true than if you layed your buds down only the bottom half would have thc. It doesn't matter which way you hang it the thc is going to be the same.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Jul 22, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> A MONTH????? Where were you hanging it? In the shower?


nope a cabinet, with an exhaust fan for over a month. it was still moist when i started curing it,,was like shit this has to be long enough.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't tried the method explained in this article: http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html

But I'm pretty sure I found the link thru this site. This guy takes a looooong time to dry and cure. And doesn't manicure the buds until after they've been dried. Different from most of what I've observed on here. Not sure if it's better. Just different.


----------



## canefan (Jul 26, 2010)

QUOTE=skiweeds;4426300]drying should not take long, curing is where you want it to slowly dry. drying and curing are a different process.[/QUOTE]
I humbley disagree with your premise. Drying and curing are different and yet the same process. If you do not dry your bud correctly there is nothing else you can do to get that back, if you dry your bud in a paper bag it will never cure the same. I have grown for several decades and believe it or not many of the old wives tales are buried in result. Old Hippies my have had some crazy ideas but they were patient and it showed in there results.Yes drying the old plant takes longer sometimes weeks longer. Long and slow with proper air circulation with give you a smoother smoke, a more even burn and preserve the taste you have worked so long for. There are many ways to get the same basic result but as with most things in life the longer and harder ways usually give a superior result.[


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 26, 2010)

canefan said:


> QUOTE=skiweeds;4426300]drying should not take long, curing is where you want it to slowly dry. drying and curing are a different process.


I humbley disagree with your premise. Drying and curing are different and yet the same process. If you do not dry your bud correctly there is nothing else you can do to get that back, if you dry your bud in a paper bag it will never cure the same. I have grown for several decades and believe it or not many of the old wives tales are buried in result. Old Hippies my have had some crazy ideas but they were patient and it showed in there results.Yes drying the old plant takes longer sometimes weeks longer. Long and slow with proper air circulation with give you a smoother smoke, a more even burn and preserve the taste you have worked so long for. There are many ways to get the same basic result but as with most things in life the longer and harder ways usually give a superior result.[[/QUOTE]

yes, their are many ways to do it. personally i more or less go by high times information i read. i know what you mean how drying and curing are a similar process, but what i meant to say is, after you dry your pot, it should be ready to smoke. curing is totally optional(but highly recommended). if you cut your buds smaller and trim excess leaf off, drying should not take long, about 4-7 days. after this, you put in jars and begin the cure. although, some people dry before trimming off extra leaf, and this way will take longer. heres my source http://hightimes.com/microsites/beginners/harvest.inc.php the way i do it is cut off all side leaf, hang to dry usually takes about 5 days. then i fill mason jars about 90% fill and store in a dark area at room temp. everyday i open the jars several times to get new air inside. after about a month of curing, excellent tasting buds.

i agree with you though, wait longer and you will get a better result. i just like to trim my buds smaller when i dry them so the process is faster. however, once i put in jars to cure, this takes a long time.


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 26, 2010)

pabloesqobar said:


> I haven't tried the method explained in this article: http://www.cannabisculture.com/backissues/cc10/cure.html
> 
> But I'm pretty sure I found the link thru this site. This guy takes a looooong time to dry and cure. And doesn't manicure the buds until after they've been dried. Different from most of what I've observed on here. Not sure if it's better. Just different.


im sure it's just as good. as long as you get great results in the end, there really is no wrong way to do it. it's more of a personal touch.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jul 26, 2010)

I dry mine as slowly as possible, 3-4 weeks is not unusual, and during curing I'm still venting jars 6 weeks into it. I hang my stuff to dry in the coldest place I can find that isn't damp or doesn't condensate much. Works for me, nice smooth smoke, no coughing, no harshness at all. 
Back on topic, maybe ripping and hanging your whole plant roots and all upside down keeps it alive a little longer so it can grow that last 0.00001g of extra bud or makes it spazz out and produce some extra resin or something in an attempt to live a little longer. As someone said earlier, I think it makes it all dry slower, which IMO makes for a smoother smoke, thus enabling bigger bong rips and therefore much higher hippies. Maybe.


----------



## Jerry8822 (Feb 10, 2013)

............. This Portion Of The Artical Came From. http://www.growweedeasy.com/the-basics-of-growing-marijuana#harvest

This Is Just A Small Portion Of Information .its Explained Pretty Straight Foward. From Start Of Growth To End. It Also Explains Why Some Buds Make Ya Feel A Bit Like Ya On Speed And Why Some will Smash The Shit Out Of Ya. Hope This Helps the People who Didnt Already No What They Were Doing. 


Drying: How to Dry Marijuana Properly
If you prepare your marijuana buds the proper way, you will ensure the smoothest, best-tasting result.
After you have cut off and trimmed all of your buds, you will want to hang them upside down in a cool. dark place with plenty of ventilation so that they can dry out.
Make sure to space your buds evenly without touching each other so they can dry out properly without molding.
Any sort of moisture during the drying process is your enemy because it can cause mold.
An easy way to hang your buds is pin them to coat hangers using clothes pins and simply hand the coat hangers in a closet.
Your marijuana buds are ready for the next stage of the drying/curing process once you can use your thumb to gently bend a bud, and you get a dry, crackley snapping from the bud. Basically, you want to make sure that your buds have dried all the way to the center.
When the buds still have moisture in the center, their stems will bend without breaking when you apply pressure to the stem. Once the plants are ready, their stems snap off cleanly when you try to bend them.
You want to be careful of over-drying or your weed will crumble when you try to break it up. If this happens, you can mist the bud with water and hang them to dry again, but, bud seems to cure best if you dry it out slowly one time, and re-misting also means there is a greater opportunity for mold to grow.


Curing The Weed
Why Do We Need to Cure Marijuana Buds?
The purpose of curing is to improve the quality and taste of your buds when you smoke it.
Almost all marijuana enthusiasts agree that the best smell and flavor is obtained after the marijuana has been cured for some length of time.
Many growers, including me, also believe that curing your buds for at least 2-4 weeks actually improves the apparent potency.
This may be due to changes that happen to the cannabinoids during the curing process.
However, curing for more than 6 months does not continue to add potency. I personally cure buds for 1-3 months.
How to Cure Your Dried Buds:
To cure your freshly dried buds, just put them in a tightly-closed jar in a cool dark place.
A mason jar works great.
You may want to open the jars once a day for a couple of seconds to get fresh air in your jars and release any moisture.
In most cases, some moisture was likely still stored in the stems of your buds, even after buds seemed dry.
Once you start curing the buds, any remaining moisture will spread out evenly through the plant and come to the surface. You know this has happened when you check on curing buds, and they seem like they're moist again.
This is why it's so important to regularly check on your buds as they're curing and drying, and this is part of why it's essential you're "burping" the jars regularly.
Many growers don't check, and buds which get moist will end up growing mold and ruining your crop just before it's ready. Yuck.
If you are burping your plants and notice they're moist, then leave the jar completely open for about 12 hours to allow them to dry out a bit more.
When you check back, once they feel dry again, then close the jar again and continue the curing process as normal. Continue checking regularly to make sure that you always release any extra moisture that accumulates.
When you dry plants slowly like this, you get the absolute best results.
After you buds have been curing for 1-2 weeks, you can start opening the lid once a week instead of once a day.
If you open the jar and it smells really funky (not a good funky), their may be hidden moisture in some of your buds which may not have dried completely and could be in the beginning stages of growing mold due to the moisture.
This especially tends to happen with big fat buds that were cut off the main cola.
If this happens to you, try hanging the funky pieces of bud to dry for two more days before putting it back in the jar.
Some people only cure their bud for 1-2 weeks total while other cure their bud for 30 days or more. Because you need to open the jar regularly, you can always sample some as it's curing to get a feel for whether it's done or not.
Different people have different preferences, but luckily you can 'test out' your buds at any stage of curing, to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 10, 2013)

I hang the whole plant - fan leaves and all. A few days into the dry the fan leaves lood good and dried out (not even dried or crispy) and I'll pull them off. I do this gradually. It hangs in a pantry that is cool and dry. Takes a few weeks in winter and my smoke is always tasty and smooth even before it's fully dry. A week or more in jars after the stems finally begin to snap and that herb is heaven.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 10, 2013)

Miss MeanWeed said:


> I dry mine as slowly as possible, 3-4 weeks is not unusual, and during curing I'm still venting jars 6 weeks into it. I hang my stuff to dry in the coldest place I can find that isn't damp or doesn't condensate much. Works for me, nice smooth smoke, no coughing, no harshness at all.
> Back on topic, maybe ripping and hanging your whole plant roots and all upside down keeps it alive a little longer so it can grow that last 0.00001g of extra bud or makes it spazz out and produce some extra resin or something in an attempt to live a little longer. As someone said earlier, I think it makes it all dry slower, which IMO makes for a smoother smoke, thus enabling bigger bong rips and therefore much higher hippies. Maybe.


Actually by hanging the whole plant it allows for a slower dry, in very dry climates it may be necessary to extend ambient drying conditions.. I think this is a viable use for this method... 3-4 weeks? Wow must be tasty stuff!


----------



## harley420 (Feb 10, 2013)

skiweeds said:


> im sure it's just as good. as long as you get great results in the end, there really is no wrong way to do it. it's more of a personal touch.


This is the way I do it I just trim off all the big fan leafes and leave the sugar on untill its dry then I trim the sugar off for hash and jar it I find it better this way imo


----------



## trygrow1 (Sep 25, 2022)

bigv1976 said:


> A MONTH????? Where were you hanging it? In the shower?


----------

